# ANGLO shareholders and the government valuation



## barryl (24 Jan 2009)

I would like to know who will act to value the assetts and liabilites of Anglo? and should shareholders appoint their own assessor to be sure liabilites are not marked down to low.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2009)

discussed elsewhere


----------

